

Ask HN: Best paid iOS dev tutorials? - coryl

Hi guys,<p>I'm currently learning a bit of iOS development and I'm enjoying following video tutorials wherever I can find them.<p>I think its best if I follow some course or arrangement rather than freestyle on my own, as I find myself wondering what to do next after each session.<p>Does anyone know of any awesome sites or have reviews? I'm a noob programmer, but I've caught up with enough C/Objective-C reading to be comfortable. So far I've been using tutsplus.com (awesome, free) to learn about Xcode &#38; IB.<p>I've also heard of:
- DiveIntoiOS.com - $199, a bit pricey for me
- Lynda.com - $25/month
- Various courses on udemy.com ranging from $25 to $250<p>Any recommendations appreciated. Thanks
======
dazmiller
<http://www.raywenderlich.com/tutorials>

There IOS 5 by tutorials is very well done, and also uses XCode 4.2 (thank
god)

<http://www.raywenderlich.com/store/ios-5-by-tutorials>

~~~
caw
My girlfriend (non-coder, but she's done Matlab before) tried out Ray's free
tutorial when you sign up for the newsletter because she wanted to try making
an iPhone game. She really enjoyed the tutorial, and it had everything that
she needed to understand the topic, and the screenshots covered what to click
on in Xcode. She didn't ask me anything related to the tutorial, which I think
really speaks to the quality of the tutorials.

------
danest
these are good designthencode <http://designthencode.com/>

